# Help with business plan



## Richard6 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have owned a screen printing business in the past and now I'm starting over. I still have all of my equipment and computers but I'm thinking about focusing on selling and doing the art while allowing another print shop to print and do production work for me. I'm thinking this would be the best way to re-establishing my business and build a solid customer base before bringing everything In-house. Has any one else done this before? And could you share in-site into making this work.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm thinking about focusing on selling and doing the art while allowing another print shop to print and do production work for me. I'm thinking this would be the best way to re-establishing my business and build a solid customer base before bringing everything In-hous


Sounds like a good way to start. Selling the printing services and adding value with your artwork creation.

That will allow you to build capital so you can invest in equipment later if you decide that's the direction you want to go.

The first step might be setting up a business plan (maybe a simple outline of what you want to do and where you'll find customers), then register yourself as a business and maybe register yourself with the local chamber of commerce. You may begin to start finding leads there.

Maybe read some tips that have been posted here about marketing your services locally: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Richard6 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! I'm trying to very careful with the restart money I have available.


----------

